# [SOLVED] Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones



## wishteriyaki

This morning I woke up and found that when I plug in my headphones the laptop speakers no longer shut themselves off, leaving me with both the headphones and speakers playing sound at normal levels.

I am running XP with a pretty standard Realtek audio chip.

If there is simply some audio setting that can be corrected it would be great if you could tell me :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

Hi,

It would be great if we knew what software/computer you have. :wink:
Have a look at the audio settings in Control panel and the mixer.
Dis- and reconnect the headphone plug.


----------



## jarod

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

Well you are not the only one, i have a compaq and sounds are coming from the speakers and headphone when i plug the phones. Other time, the speakers are the only thing that works but most of the time the headphone is not. 

Using a conexant HD audio driver and when i requested support from compaq, they gave me a run around. Ask me ton install that and this when all are already installed...

Finally found a solution through windows update that fixed the problem but gave me another one. When ever i close my laptop lid while the notebook is one, the speakers gives out a screeching sound..

I asked my vendor, and he said it is software related to compaq. In the end, i gave up and just settled for my speakers


----------



## Guest

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

I have a radio broadcast coming through my speakers. I think the speaker wires are acting as an antenna and picking up radio signals from a nearby transmitter tower. I wrapped the wires with aluminum foil and it doesn't help. THIS IS DRIVING ME NUCKIN 
FUTS!! Any ideas?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

You have to go into the properties of the HD audio, go to analouge and in there you need to unselect, automatic headphone detection. Worked for me before i bought my creative card.


----------



## jarod

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*



bigfellla said:


> You have to go into the properties of the HD audio, go to analouge and in there you need to unselect, automatic headphone detection. Worked for me before i bought my creative card.


Well i tried to do what you say but can't seem to find the option to unselect this auto headphone detection. It is in the control panel under the sound option

Appreciate if you tell me the steps


Thanks


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

does this help, check disable front panel jack detection...


----------



## jarod

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*



bigfellla said:


> does this help, check disable front panel jack detection...


Okay but how do i get to that screen first. It says click --- to access global connector settings. But what is the thing that i am suppose to click


Okay, i just did some research and i read that this option is available under realtek HD audio manager but my laptop doesn't have this software of realtek. Should i download it

Thanks


----------



## jarod

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

If it helps mine is conexant not realtek


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

Download PC Wizard from here and let me know what motherboard you have. http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2008_v181.exe


----------



## jarod

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*



bigfellla said:


> Download PC Wizard from here and let me know what motherboard you have. http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2008_v181.exe


Thats some pretty useful utility there. My mainboard is Wistron 30B2


----------



## jainrohans

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

hi, i do have the same problem sound coming from both speakears and headphones, even after plugging in the head phones. i have a compaq C772 model, dual core processor. have bought recently only. PLZ HELP
.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

Ok can you post the full PC Wizard report please. GO to file SAVE AS, click ok and save the text file. then copy the text from that file to this thread.


----------



## harukisan

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

herei think this might help becasue i had the same problem with my realtek HD . Got to the Realtek audio manager and go to the device advance settings on the top right hand corner of the windows and click on tie up all the jacks. let me no if it works see ya!


----------



## User

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

I had the same problem. I reinstalled the conexant driver and it solved it!! :smile:
Link below:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4


----------



## kundandamak

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

Hi guys I had the same problem before but i found the solution. There was a driver conflict. I downloaded the correct driver for my sound card and everything was Okay. Try that.


----------



## shimoy2003

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*

Just go to speaker properties - controller info(hd audio) properties and on driver tab click roll back driver or if not available need to update software:smile:. It is 100% confirmed that it is a hd audio software problem.


----------



## wekaa

*Re: Sound coming out of both laptop speakers and headphones*



shimoy2003 said:


> Just go to speaker properties - controller info(hd audio) properties and on driver tab click roll back driver or if not available need to update software:smile:. It is 100% confirmed that it is a hd audio software problem.


----------------

You are the man - I've act as you said, and problem completely solved.

Alot of Thanks.


----------

